# Bavaria area help needed



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

We are planning a trip to Bavaria in June can anyone suggest any good places and Stellplatz to stay at?


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

You'll be spoilt for choice! Anywhere and everywhere down the Romantische Strasse has a stellpaltz. Fussen has 4 in one street. Wank is a marvellous setting.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Pete;

There are a few stellplatz in the database, a few I could recommend...

As mentioned, The main one at Fussen is good, but very popular...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=872

If that is full there is another one (not so picturesque) virtually next door.

If you want peace and quiet then theres a lovely one at Lenngries-Fall, about 20kms east of Garmisch..

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=437

To make the journey a little more interesting you could incorporate some 'Ferienstrasse' (Holiday Routes) into your schedule, follow the 'Romantische Strasse' down to Fussen and then pick up the 'Deutsche Alpenstrasse' and follow it across Southern Germany to Berchtesgaden.
For more info on Ferienstrasse including some links for the two mentioned above, see by blog entry...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-215.html

Pete


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Pete,

What a superb response. The blog is excellent I shall take my time reading through this

Pete


----------



## cje1 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Regensburg*

You must visit Regensburg. Simply beautiful. We camped about 20km outside the city on the banks of the Naab (Danube tributary) and cycled in along these two rivers. In fact loved it so much we extended our stay. Take or hire a canoe!

Now resting in Munich until the UK calls us back in June.


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

Allgau is nice - turn right onto A7 past Ulm and follow almost to Austrian border. Fuessen is there (already mentioned) and there are also excellent Staellplaetze at Nesselwang and Bad Hindelang. Nesselwang one costs a few Euros, but you can walk to the town and it is right by the chair lift that is open all year. Bad Hindelang is officially a Stellplatz, but really like a mini-campsite with great privacy for each MH and decent facilities. It is a beautiful area and generally easy to get into these as long as you do not arrive too late. Always possible to get onto Nesselwang site, but arrive after about 6PM and you will be pitched in the middle with no access to power. There is also a very large Stellplatz at Oberstdorf, within walking distance of town. It too has good facilities, but the site itself is pretty stark on an old factory site. All these are referenced in database.


----------



## cje1 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Regensburg*

http://en.camping.info/Campsite.aspx?campsiteId=19177&onMap=true

The campsite we enjoyed so much. Reeeelaaaax...........


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Pete;

No problems and always a pleasure. 
I seem to remember you supplying me with some great info on France recently, thats what its all about  :wink: 

Pete


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

hymerowner said:


> You'll be spoilt for choice! Anywhere and everywhere down the Romantische Strasse has a stellpaltz. Fussen has 4 in one street. Wank is a marvellous setting.


Is that your spelling or the germans?


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Which bit of my spelling are you questioning Tviall? Could be poor typing!

www.alpencamp-gap.de/
Web Page Name


----------

